# UK R33 GTR Any Condition



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Interested in anything from mint to needing a lot of work. UK car preferably, but if you've got a nice R33 you want to sell let me know. As stock as possible but willing to entertain anything really.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

There’s a typo in your ad.

says 33 

needs to say 32

its a glitch with the auto correct on this site ;-)


----------



## Tinoush (Oct 26, 2009)

I see the demand in us is rising. Lol


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I bought an R32 this week already...LOL


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> I bought an R32 this week already...LOL



You didn't??


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I did!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> I did!


Picy pic pics please


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

When I get it home I will,


----------

